# Budgie tonic/seed-please reply ASAP



## julesluvbudgies (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I recently went and bought some budgie tonic thinking it was the normal seed-my mum usually buys it but this time i went and couldn't find the normal seed and assumed this was ok (the shop I go to literally has no info on bags of seed it just says "budgie tonic" and that's it.) Is the tonic ok to feed as a complete food? My mum said she asked in the shop last time she went in and it was ok but just wanted to double check.

We are out of the other seed and so he just has the tonic right now-which i've noticed he hasnt touched yet but has been very interested in our food. (Usually he loves his food) My mums gone on holiday and taken the car so if I need to go out and buy the normal seed I am a bit stuck! Is there anything I can cook up to substitute for the seed over the weekend? Or is the tonic perfectly alright for him to eat just that for a couple of days?

Obviously if the tonic isn't ok I will have to figure something out and get some. (should mention the budgie is my nan's who is in her 90s but we buy all the food etc for him) and I am looking after him over the weekend. Thank you!


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Budgie tonic is fine it is just a slightly different mix of seeds. What seeds are different depend on the company.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What are the ingredients on this "tonic"? Is it made up of seeds or is it something to add on the water or food?
Does your budgie eat pellets besides seeds?

If you don't currently have a seed mix available for your budgie, then it would really be best to buy some today.


----------



## julesluvbudgies (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you captain and aluz. It just looks like seeds but slightly different than the normal mix, definitely not something you'd add to water. Just a bag of seed like the normal seed he has but looks like slightly different seeds. no he doesn't have pellets just the seeds and fruit/veg.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Amelia has indicated the "tonic" is simply a mix of seed, go ahead and give that to him.

I would also suggest you make some egg food for him.
Boil and egg and chop it finely. You could add some cooked quinoa or brown rice to it (Make sure you RINSE either one very well before cooking), and you could add some finely chopped vegetables as well.

If budgie doesn't like the seed in the "tonic", make sure to give him lots of vegetables and fresh egg food each day until your Mum returns and you can get his normal seed mix.*


----------



## julesluvbudgies (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you faery! I will do all you suggested and many thanks as well for the speedy replies everyone.


----------

